# New Record Yield



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

These people sure seem to have a lot of extra time to piddle....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/corn-contests-colossal-crop-532-bu-per-acre-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

A close friend of mine sold the seed to the guy who got 3rd in Ohio. Funny thing was he got into the contest because one of his flunkies set the chains on the corn planter to drop about 10k over on population. I guess lemons can make lemonade since they caught what happened quick enough and poured nitrogen to it. Nowhere near 500 bushel corn but for the area it was an impressive field.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ifn ya spoon feed it, it will grow.......even in our poor ass dirt. That was probably not over 1/4 acre.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I read an article many years ago about Francis Childs ( before he was caught cheating) and how he was getting these phenomenal yields. He said it's more luck than anything, and on a large scale it is not sustainable. Too many dollars invested versus return.

It's still wild to think as happy as I was with our yields, there was someone over double that!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Even if it was, what would be the point?? The price would drop like a rock... We'd be up to our ears in 50 cent a bushel corn...

I read a study years ago where some big ag researcher up at Texas Tech said there was no genetic reason why cotton couldn't produce five bales per acre (about double "normal" yields). I've heard of guys bumping up against those kinds of yields, or fairly close to it, but it's only in a limited area, under PERFECT conditions, and with inputs and expenses that wouldn't make it commercially profitable to do on large areas anyway...

And, even if you DID manage to get yields up to those levels "across the board", what would we do with all that cotton?? Dad sold cotton for 60-70 cents in the early 1970's when I was a kid... back when a new pickup cost $1,800 and a chicken dinner was $0.35 CENTS... (We used to eat out for less than a DOLLAR to feed a family of three!) When I quit row cropping in the early 2000's cotton was still about 60-70 cents a pound...

Double production and the price would drop like a rock-- cotton would be lucky to go for fifteen cents a pound... if you could even give it away...

We're up to our ears in carryover all the time anyway, more or less... LAST thing we need is to "double production!"

Later! OL J R


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

I think a lot of it is just a measuring contest. Around here everyone is super secret about yield until someone gives a number then everyone else seems to have a far greater yield.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Growing pains said:


> I think a lot of it is just a measuring contest. Around here everyone is super secret about yield until someone gives a number then everyone else seems to have a far greater yield.


Yeah, it's what my seed/chemical/fertilizer dealer used to call "beer joint talk"...

Constantly trying to "outdo" everybody on yield for bragging rights at the beer joint... his thoughts were "what's the point in making a huge yield if it costs you so much to produce it you're barely breaking even??"

I agreed completely with that sentiment...

Later! OL J R


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Growing pains said:


> I think a lot of it is just a measuring contest. Around here everyone is super secret about yield until someone gives a number then everyone else seems to have a far greater yield.


See just that around and the ole cliche holds true: "the first liar don't stand a chance". Buddy of mine had a share rentor that paid buddy his share of the claimed yield, and buddy found out that he was bragging at coffee shop about a different (higher) yield. My buddy made him pay the difference. Not my story, but as it was told to me.

73, Mark


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

1st liar never wins!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

2 guys in the Cafe one morning.Not yields but rainfall.

Norbert "How much rain you get"

Tuffy"You first"


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The last few seed meetings I been to for a Monsanto seed co really pushing for selling all the extra stuff to get most bpa.Seed treatments,fungicides,biologicals.They pretty much figure out you possible benifit and they price it at 1/2 the gain at $5 a bushel.Useing there figures of course.Well corn price dropped so they didn't drop price of all the extra stuff much if any.They pick and choose what they tell you and it really pissed me off but I bit my tongue.They showed a yield map on 1 field for a example from my DSM that showed the conv corn was less.A few days later I talked to the DSM and he had 3 guys that had better yields from conventional corn.What I got out of the meeting is they just want you to spend more and then they make more and I make less net.

I did get a steak dinner out of them for going to the meeting.


----------

